# christmas hamster



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Haha that's so cute and funny at the same time!


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

lovely photos


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

B'awwwwwwwwwwww! 
Love winter whites.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww  I know you from Chazhound! I commented on your thread saying how cute Charly was  I am SarahHound.


----------



## luca (Jul 29, 2011)

it`s a small world


----------

